# No GUI for Xorg (gnome, or KDE...)



## Diecutter (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow, I've just spent the last couple of weeks trying to get FreeBSD to run on my HP D530SFF (intel chipset). I made my three ISO disks for dist 7.2 of FREEBSD. And followed the install instructions to the letter. Everything looks like it installed correctly. Edited the rc.conf file with hald_enabled and dbus_enabled set to "YES", then I ran the Xorg -configure, tested the server with the command Xorg -config xorg.con.new -retro everything looked good according to the handbook. I then copied it up to the /etc/X11 dir, restarted the server and ran startx, but all I get are three command boxes no GUI. I was able to ping out to Yahoo.com so I do have a WAN link and I did DEINSTALL in the XORG and then PKG_ADD -r xorg to get make sure I had the most current flavor (grasping at straws now) I've read the handbook till I'll blue in the face, I must be missing something. Any help on this would be great!

Thanks


----------



## ale (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html


----------

